# Here we grow again, 2017



## ston-loc (May 30, 2017)

Alright now, already been rolling along nicely with the usual intent of downsizing. Tried starting things a little later this year. 

So far have an icookies, timewreck, and a sunshine daydream in the amended holes. Just transplanted two more icookies into 15gallon smart pots this afternoon. 

View attachment IMG_0763.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (May 30, 2017)

Tried something new this year, and did a little light dep experiment. Harvested this The White yesterday at 60 days. You can see the container with the lower larf in the top of pic 1 :48:

I bet next spring we'll do more and have a full double harvest 

View attachment IMG_0738.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 30, 2017)

Pulling up a chair and tossing on my shades for your epic 2017 OD.


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2017)

let the show begin


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2017)

That sure looked ready to me. Two harvests a season... Cali and you rock! Glad you're here, I will be too.  Looking good already.


----------



## ston-loc (May 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Get comfy cause the fun parts coming :48: 
Here was the little light dep one before the chop 

View attachment IMG_0704.jpg


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2017)

Gonna be a great season 2017, glad to see you.


----------



## ston-loc (May 31, 2017)

Hey thanks TC :aok:  Still have another clone off The White just getting hardened off. Then from seed have Buckeye Purple, Asad, and Harley-tsu. Maybe another week or two before they come out. Starting to get that happy feeling out there


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2017)

I'm starting to get that happy feeling for ya.


----------



## Budlight (May 31, 2017)

Ston  I really can't wait to see how they all turn out especially the Buckeye Purple,  she is definitely a beautiful plant


----------



## ston-loc (May 31, 2017)

Here's the Asad straight flexin. Thanks Rose, feel free to stop by  

View attachment IMG_0797.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (May 31, 2017)

Thanks Bud, she did good for us two seasons back, and is an early start to flower, and early finisher out doors also. Def a looker too. These are F2Bx1 if I remember right. Had one pink pheno, one purple pheno last time we grew her. Hoping it's a girl. :48: 

View attachment IMG_0798.jpg


----------



## Budlight (May 31, 2017)

ston-loc said:


> Thanks Bud, she did good for us two seasons back, and is an early start to flower, and early finisher out doors also. Def a looker too. These are F2Bx1 if I remember right. Had one pink pheno, one purple pheno last time we grew her. Hoping it's a girl. :48:



 My fingers are crossed for you it's looking really good and stout so hopefully :48:


----------



## ston-loc (May 31, 2017)

First sample of a little quick dried The White nugget :stoned: 

View attachment IMG_0799.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking great Ston! I can't wait to see the Asad flowered out. Do you only have the one going? I have a few going myself. 

View attachment 2017-05-31-16-05-05.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jun 1, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Looking great Ston! I can't wait to see the Asad flowered out. Do you only have the one going? I have a few going myself.



 Man those are some nice fat  leafs


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 1, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Looking great Ston! I can't wait to see the Asad flowered out. Do you only have the one going? I have a few going myself.



Hey BBP, what's up dude? Looking good. Yeah, we popped 3 Asad, but only this one took. Crazy fat 11 fingered fans on her now! :huh: 

View attachment IMG_0806.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jun 1, 2017)

Man she is foreal, gotta sneak up on some of those beans or a cut fosure...


----------



## kaotik (Jun 2, 2017)

damn ston, off to a great start.
your regular girls are bigger than my planned early light dep stuff is   
bunk start here, still limping into spring (or trying to)  ..really setting my start back.

nice to see another testing their hand with light dep.. apart from the effort while doing it; it sure makes the season much easier (peace of mind knowing you have something down atleast already. and peace of back by breaking the harvest up a bit)
always enjoy smoking some fresh OD, while checking on the regular season OD girls


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah dude, wasn't so much hard, but def took effort. It helped keep in it small enough to fit under a 30 gallon trash can. 6:30 pm alarm goes off. Go out and put the can over it. 9pm alarm goes off. Go out and take the can off. If we're gonna commit to that effort next spring, we'll definitely do a bunch. 
Thanks for popping in guys :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 15, 2017)

Starting to take off. Still waiting on the from seed plants to sex. Thinking two of the three are boys, but not definitely :48: 

View attachment IMG_1085.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2017)

WOW, I guess they did take off. Looking awesome. Mine are little sticks compared to you. Love it Ston~


----------



## Kraven (Jun 15, 2017)

They are looking like they found their feet....hope them rooster's turn to hens. Looking forward to an epic OD this year with you man.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 16, 2017)

Looking great Stone.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 17, 2017)

I'd say the light dep was a successful experiment :48: Fresh outdoor herb in June! Yum! 

View attachment IMG_1113.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice job man, you need a few autos to toss out in the spring and do a small light dep spring garden


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 22, 2017)

Stone your stuff looks great. Nice full color n all bushy not too tall. Do u use mykos and azos? I know it's made real close by. I had not used azos beore last year but only mykos. Combining them makes a world of a difference the day after a feeding. And also are you training your plants with the cages or they just there for support later? You got beautiful stuff anyway


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey man been a while.yes mykos, no azos. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the kind words everyone. Still rocking through this gnarly heat wave. Plants are actually loving it, and crazy growth. Cages are new this year, and for future support. That's just round one also. They've all been fimmed and topped. Try to keep em big, but not much taller than fenceline now a days


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 25, 2017)

Spent the morning cleaning up the undercarriages :48: 
Now beast mode  

View attachment IMG_1269.jpg


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 1, 2017)

:joint4:
Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2017)

Ya know Ston~ it is a good thing I like you so well or i would be really jealous as I always am. You do rock it kid. Good for you. You are my hero. I go out and tell my little plants about your plants and they are very excited by it. looking just wonderful. love it.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jul 5, 2017)

Beautiful plants for sure!  I am always jelly when I see outdoor monsters enjoying the sun.  I wish one day I can do the same.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 3, 2017)

Been a minute, rolling right along into flower 

View attachment IMG_1768.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 3, 2017)

Must be a nice place to sit in the evening and chill. Very good!!!


----------



## umbra (Aug 3, 2017)

mighty fine


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2017)

I like the way you roll.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 6, 2017)

I love weekend mornings. Coffee and chillin in the garden. Morning inspections complete. Clones watered. Now time for a fun day :48: 

View attachment IMG_1914.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 6, 2017)

I love going out to my garden 1st thing in the morning with a cup of canna-spiked coffee to get my day started. Since I'm retired, every day might be a weekend day though...it depends on what I have planned or not. I get up around 7 usually and the wife sleeps in till at least 9 or 10 so I just chill in the garden for a cup or two and contemplate...
Your garden seems like an easy place to relax....


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2017)

Great lookin filling out. Clean with the lower branches bare. We didn't do that this year. Sure looks good in your garden.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 10, 2017)

Growing trees :48: 

View attachment IMG_1959.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 10, 2017)

:48:


----------



## Lesso (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow....you are really talented.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 11, 2017)

.What!
 I thot you had a green thumb.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 11, 2017)

tcbud said:


> .What!
> I thot you had a green thumb.



Well that's an index finger :rofl: Seems like it I think. Have contemplated career changes on more than one occasion haha


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2017)

Stone, you are my hero, i try to copy you but don't quite.  Your plants look awesome as usual. Love ya kid.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 12, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Stone, you are my hero, i try to copy you but don't quite.  Your plants look awesome as usual. Love ya kid.



:heart:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 12, 2017)

Just a little bit of icookies  

View attachment IMG_1978.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Aug 12, 2017)

beauties !
great job man (i've been jealously following along  )


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 12, 2017)

kaotik said:


> beauties !
> great job man (i've been jealously following along  )



Thanks brotha! Hope alls well :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Now those are some bushes.  Very nice my friend.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

Wish I could grow outside that big Legally. They look Great.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 13, 2017)

I love me some cookies. Probably my favorite of all baked goods. And on the flip side, your cookies look well on the way to getting you baked!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 13, 2017)

Finally getting around to dry trimming the light dep the white :48: Not too shabby 

View attachment IMG_2006.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2017)

Holy trichomes!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 13, 2017)

Fresh squeezed trim! After finishing the dry trim, squished the trim leaves and and flying on the tasty return 

View attachment IMG_2014.jpg


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 14, 2017)

The hair straightener??


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 14, 2017)

Mountain209man said:


> The hair straightener??



Pshttt, I built a full size press


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 14, 2017)

Haha, really not harsh for trim at all :48: Stabilized nicely over night 

View attachment IMG_2015.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 14, 2017)

mountain209man said:


> the hair straightener??



:48: 

View attachment IMG_2017.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 15, 2017)

"A lil bit of icookies"

Hahaha! Looking great ston, as usual.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 15, 2017)

Hahaha, thanks brotha


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 16, 2017)

A little Dab will do ya.  nice garden.  I think I have seen that press before.  How do you heat the plates?  and to what temps?  Thanks


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 16, 2017)

:48: Ssdd 

View attachment IMG_2031.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2017)

Our daughter loves her some sunshine daydream. Looking nice Ston~


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 19, 2017)

Awesome:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 19, 2017)

Dman1234 said:


> Awesome:vap-bobby_on_the_be



What's up brotha?! Long time no see


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 21, 2017)

wow stone very nice man.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks dude! Def hitting the fun part out here 

View attachment IMG_2099.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow, looking great.  Mine are just barely starting to flower.  Yours look like they have several weeks flowering over mine.  Great job as usual ston-loc!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

Isn't he just the biggest show off THG? It is a good thing I like that guy so well. It has to be the california.. We will get there THG. we will. 

Looking amazing Ston~ I just love watching your grows.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks you two. That one pictured is The White. It is the farthest along. All the others are a few weeks behind it. Really looking forward to this Timewreck. The only sativa dominant one in the garden. Starting to cluster up nicely 

View attachment IMG_2101.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2017)

Is that a trainwreck cross? and if so with what?  Looks beautiful.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 22, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Is that a trainwreck cross? and if so with what?  Looks beautiful.



Yeah it is Rose. A few crosses down the road from it. Check it out. You'll see why I'm excited for it 

https://www.leafly.com/sativa/timewreck


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2017)

Looking great still. Those buds with the screen look like they are gonna need that heavy support. Cheers Stone!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh yeah they are!!! :48: Getting fun 

View attachment IMG_2125.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2017)

FROSTY GOODNESS!!  That is beautiful!  You should be very proud, you are kinda good at this pot growing thing.


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 26, 2017)

ston-loc said:


> Pshttt, I built a full size press



Man that's awesome. Sustainable practices. Gotta go solar for the energy lol. Plants looking chunky brother


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 29, 2017)

Fun times 

View attachment IMG_2202.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2017)

Sweet close up, trike covered stinkyness. Fun is correct.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 31, 2017)

Again. Just a little bit of icookies  

View attachment IMG_2231.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 1, 2017)

ston-loc said:


> Again. Just a little bit of icookies



:joint4:just a lil bit...


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 7, 2017)

Getting chunky 

View attachment IMG_2329.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2017)

What can I say?

Great time of year, looking forward to harvest and knowing it is gonna come in its own time.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2017)

show off!   You do take after me don't you? LOL, i know i try to take after you. You rock as usual. big ole mojo for the finish Ston~ Just fantastic.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks Rose and TC. The earliest one is coming down. The rest still have some time. Currently 92 degrees. Sprinkling outside. Humid as can be. And lightning occasionally. I swear these are the end times lol. Always forget how much work it is, until you start and doesn't seem like you accomplished anything. Cheers my friends :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2017)

It is a bunch of work, you are right Ston~. I laughed at your end times, I think alot of us feel that way. IF it is, then i want to be smoking some good pot. Like you will be.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 11, 2017)

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2017)

Your plants are seriously way ahead of mine.  LOL--I see myself out there in the snow with little heaters trying to get my Satori to finish.

As always, everything looks just wonderful.  You, Rosebud, and tcbud and my outdoor heroes.  You guys just rock those outdoor grows!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks THG. Harvest has begun on the earliest. Should be pretty busy for the next couple months haha :48: 

View attachment IMG_2343.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Sep 15, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Your plants are seriously way ahead of mine.  LOL--I see myself out there in the snow with little heaters trying to get my Satori to finish.
> 
> As always, everything looks just wonderful.  You, Rosebud, and tcbud and my outdoor heroes.  You guys just rock those outdoor grows!



if it makes ya feel better i've got a GSC about 2-3 weeks in :dancing:
..it's a 10 week strain :huh:

yup, should be fun.
it's in the ground too, so no greenhouse safety.. gonna be some sorta DIY poly job   


both y'all gardens are looking great


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 15, 2017)

Have some clones I'm just about to put out lol


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sunshine Daydream getting chunky :heart: 

View attachment IMG_2448.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh boy, or i should say oh girl, she looks fabulous.  I wish we lived closer, i could help you trim and smoke that right there.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 21, 2017)

Absolutely mama rose! Wish you were closer too. Daily grind from here on out. Should be done trimming come spring lol


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 22, 2017)

Roses are red, violets are blue. I grow dank, so these are the flowers for you :fly: 

View attachment IMG_2499.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2017)

Ssdd started to come down 

View attachment D61C2333-291A-4CF6-A3B0-B787FE0936A8.jpeg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 28, 2017)

Nuthin beats harvest time, I'm looking forward to seeing all these outdoor big girl yields! I just cut down my scrawny little late start auto. I'm hoping for a couple grams after it dries. Might get a couple nice joints or a blunt....good thing we got pot shops nearby!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2017)

Sitting on my hands here. Saw my first amber yesterday on the outer leaf. Bought a box of gloves today. I think we will be taking our earliest on October 6-7. I'm ready, I think I'm ready!

Looking awesome outfitted in green gloves there Ston.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2017)

tcbud said:


> Sitting on my hands here. Saw my first amber yesterday on the outer leaf. Bought a box of gloves today. I think we will be taking our earliest on October 6-7. I'm ready, I think I'm ready!
> 
> Looking awesome outfitted in green gloves there Ston.



Hey thanks tc! Yeah sitting on two for sure for a little bit. Was waiting on the ssdd with caterpillars taking more and more daily. Has a good amount of amber so it was time. Its nice when they all stagger with ripeness. The gloves are some free samples we got at a grow expo. Whole bag full of samples. Im digging them. Textured grip and puncture resistant. 
Oddly enough the potted plants all ripened sooner than the organic in ground ones. 
Happy harvest my friend


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2017)

Love the bouquet Ston~ who is that?  Sunshine daydream is looking good up there too.   When is tough mudder? I worry.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Love the bouquet Ston~ who is that?  Sunshine daydream is looking good up there too.   When is tough mudder? I worry.



The bouquet is icookies Rose. Little over two weeks


----------



## kaotik (Sep 29, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> Nuthin beats harvest time, I'm looking forward to seeing all these outdoor big girl yields! I just cut down my scrawny little late start auto. I'm hoping for a couple grams after it dries. Might get a couple nice joints or a blunt....good thing we got pot shops nearby!



oh there's many things that beat harvest time.. especially OD harvests   
lol
now the feeling when it's all done.. :banana: :laugh:

hope the back stays strong ston. great job this year m8, very envious.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 29, 2017)

kaotik said:


> oh there's many things that beat harvest time.. especially OD harvests
> lol
> now the feeling when it's all done.. :banana: :laugh:
> 
> hope the back stays strong ston. great job this year m8, very envious.



Thanks brother! Yeah, for sure. No better feeling then once ya done


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 30, 2017)

And welcome to Croptober :48: Work work work 

View attachment 85775235-0B5F-4F43-9C49-7E3623A07524.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2017)

YUM, and wow, whatta lot of work. You are just the man to do it.. Nice nugs dood.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 23, 2017)

6 weeks!!! 6 freakin weeks!!! Dry trim hasnt even begun... :48: 

And heres a little winter experiment 

View attachment 028EBCCE-46B7-4693-A239-823508FFD905.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 23, 2017)

What are those ston!? Loving the shape on them.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 23, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> What are those ston!? Loving the shape on them.



Close two icookies, far two timewreck


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey Ston~ been thinking of you this week. Keep up the good work. mojo for the finish.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 24, 2017)

ston-loc said:


> And welcome to Croptober :48: Work work work



very, very nice. i love ssdd too. so happy to find more ssdd seeds.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 27, 2017)

Winding down here. Was wondering how your doing.

Cheers


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 27, 2017)

tcbud said:


> Winding down here. Was wondering how your doing.
> 
> Cheers



Hey tc, same here for the most part. Successful season. On to the never ending dry trim phase. That and this years winter flowering experiment. 5 weeks into flower about, and the weather couldnt be better. Not really expecting much from them, more so just seeing if it would be possible. So far so good. Cheers my friend :48:


----------

